# Pc Music



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Trying to copy all MP3s onto external drive. However some won't go. Says write protected or being used - which is not the case. Anyone know what's going on?

Thanks


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

There's almost certainly a process that has the files locked. I couldn't tell you what that process is though as I don't know what you have running on your PC. Try shutting down all unnecessary applications and try again. If your external drive works in Safe Mode (which it may not do) try it then. The external drive's not full is it?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> There's almost certainly a process that has the files locked. I couldn't tell you what that process is though as I don't know what you have running on your PC. Try shutting down all unnecessary applications and try again. If your external drive works in Safe Mode (which it may not do) try it then. The external drive's not full is it?


Not much at all on ext drive.

How do I get into list of running progs again? I may have a problem as I typed config.sys & it said it couldn't find it.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Right-click the taskbar and select Task Manager is probably the easiest.

I think you're referring to msconfig which lists Services and Startup items, among other things. You can get to that by typing it into the Run box available from the Start menu.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Loads of stuff running in processes menu. Just messenger & rlt in applications.


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

Mrcrowley said:


> Loads of stuff running in processes menu. Just messenger & rlt in applications.


Do you have them attached to a playlist in Winamp or Media player by any chance? That often does it to me. Also right click on them and check their file attributes aren't set to something odd. If you tend to copy from one drive to another or from a CD to a hard drive and vice versa you often get a lot of "read only" files so it might be something odd like that.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Thanks everyone.

It seems to work in my admin settings. Didn't think of trying it there as i've been able to move files in the other user account before.


----------

